# How-to read CLB-files



## rlarsen (Apr 8, 2009)

Which program do I need to be able to read the Lables files with the extention CLB??
I want to read them like the LBL-files - is that possible??


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: How-to read CLB-files (rlarsen)*

We (Ross-Tech) put a lot of time, effort and resources into VCDS and the included control module documentation. Sadly competitors of ours started copying this sort of information from us and the encryption of label files (CLB stands for Crypted Label File) was the only step available after investigation all possibilities.
Those files cannot be looked at "offline", VCDS will decrypt them when you are connected to the control module in question and present the information in question to you at run time.
Sorry for the inconvenience, we wish this wasn't necessary - but sadly it was.


----------



## rlarsen (Apr 8, 2009)

*Re: How-to read CLB-files (Theresias)*

Thanks Sebastian
I understand why You (Ross Tech) have done it, but it would be nice if it was possible to load a label file (LBL and/or CLB) in VCDS offline. Maybe it could be made in a way, so it is only possible to do this, when the VCDS cable it present in the COM or USB port.
If it is possible to load the label files offline through the VCDS interface, I can't see the differences between that and the online use - competitors of yours can see all your coding options with a VCDS connected online today. However, competitors of yours need the right car to see the options, but I don't think that this is to difficult to find.
Just my thoughts


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: How-to read CLB-files (rlarsen)*

There are several reasons why there won't by any means of looking at the data offline, not going into detail here. Sorry.


----------

